# stuffers



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

Just wanted to see if anyone is/has been using them I am up to around 30 snows so far I know thats not alot but man do they look good (for a decoy) cant use them on rain days but they seem to work or maybe we would have done good the days that we have used them anyway not sure. I know they are a pain in the butt however I like messing with it and wanted to learn taxidermy so what better way to learn then to make a bunch of stuffers


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

The one a n only Terry Norris uses stuffers down in TX.......and of course thinks the world of them............I ahve never hunted over stuffers but would like ot!


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

He must have one big big trailer to haul a big amount I have a 14x7 and I am guessing that I could only hold 150 or so considering all the blinds bbq grill shells stuff like that. I guess I could fit 200 if I brought nothing else but what good is a hunt without a good meal


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

all you need is 52 stuffers.......... no more no less :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I'd like to see a a spread of stuffers last a ND spring snow season.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

I know that they are not very durble I am learning Taxidermy and I like to mess with that kinda stuff in the off season. So 52 is the # :lol: I was thinking more like 53 but if you say so  they are not the best decoy by all means I have only used them a few times I dont plan to make a whole ton because they are only good for good weather. I have made some flyers that work very well the birds seem to come right to them but again not very easy to transport and if the wind shifts they kinda mess the feathers up a bit. So I guess I am the only one on the board that has messed with stuffers :-?


----------



## specslammer (Dec 1, 2005)

Anyone know a site or some info on how to make them. Thought i might try and make and see how it turns out :beer:


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

I would buy a taxidermy tape/dvd then just give it a shot thats what I did dont get me wrong I am far from good at taxidermy but most I have done look ok feel free to ask me any questions you may have :beer:


----------



## allgamehunter (Jan 15, 2006)

im really interrested in taxidermy and i wanted someone that could get me started in the right direction. any tips or advise would be very much appreicated.

:sniper:


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

(I only know how to do birds) but like I said the first thing I would do is get a dvd or 2 so you can see how its done (they make it look easy and its not lol) but after a few birds you get the hang of it. You can look on Wasco's web site at www.taxidermy.com they should have a good selection a good one has Joe Ferebee and he mounts a redhead standing (kinda old vid) I think I got that one from www.mckenziesp.com one thing to remember is you dont need all the fancy tools that they may talk about you will need a few things but not all the crap you could spend a small fourtune buying all the things hope this helps and please feel free to ask anything you want :beer:


----------

